# First Mods !!!!



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Well, comments please before I proceed:

1. Gmbh Suspension
2. Exhaust (Cat Back)

I want the Gmbh brakes aswell, what are they like?

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Suspension - a must.
gmbh brakes - ok but not a patch on the Porsche/Movit upgrade (albeit much cheaper).

Exhaust - I might do the same but full sytem upgrade when I chip it.

Do a shortshifter too. ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I agree with thorney

And that is from tried and tested experience ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

All booked in.

gmbh suspension.
shortshifter
cat back exhaust.

I'll do the brakes when I chip it (if) its pretty fast as it is


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

How much did they quote you for all that?

Cheers

Howard


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I still owe AMD money for some other stuff so I don't know yet. I estimate Â£2k though


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

I would say Â£2k is the right budget

But worth every penny

The suspension makes it a different car


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I like the word 'OWE', tell me more, will that take part payments ???

Cheers

Howard


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I think the phrase is more like 'forgot to pay' actually ;D


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

FYI
I do know of a set of Quattro GMBH front dics and pads being sold, as the guy have just purchased MoVit sytem, they have done about 150mls only, and he wants Â£600 fot them.
Cheers
jr


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I thought about this but as I intend to go for bigger brakes at some point it wouln't make much sense. Be nice to have them for Hockenheim though , it would Â£150-200 to fit too.

Tell your mate I'd have them off him for Â£300 but I guess he might be insulted


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Thorney
he said **** *** **** ;D
I think that means no
cheers
jr


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

An anticipated reply 

No point me paying any more as I intend to go for the bigger brakes, I'm sure he'll sell them though.

If he has no joy by 2nd Nov then let know, cars in at AMD on 4th and Scott can check 'em on in time for Hocky ;D

Who is it btw - do I know 'em?


----------

